# I got to vent.



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I bought a new 2011 dodge 3500 4x4 diesel duelly new years eve. I woke up this morning to find that someone has stolen the catalystic converter off of my truck. This happen just 7 days after I found my had been gone through in my driveway. What are they getting out of the converter. Brinks has already received four calls this week in my area.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

there is some high dollar metal in it. they will cut it open for scrap. they have been doing this for a while now.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

It's the Diesel Particulate Filter - they aren't cheap and imagine this may be another one of those high theft items in the upcoming years.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that happen.

Now you can tune and straight pipe it!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, after I get the new one on. All bolts will be welded.


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.catclamp.com/


----------



## Bassassassin (Nov 22, 2011)

Im with Liven. Block off your egr and straight pipe it. Youll have alot more power.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bassassassin said:


> Im with Liven. Block off your egr and straight pipe it. Youll have alot more power.


I did mine at 2,000 miles, now at 40,000 and no problems. Rollin SMoke Diesel will ship the tuner and pipe to your door overnight!


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> I did mine at 2,000 miles, now at 40,000 and no problems. Rollin SMoke Diesel will ship the tuner and pipe to your door overnight!


I'm with y'all I have had mine done for about 2 years. It runs a lot better, better fuel mileage and sounds more like a truck instead of a hybrid


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bruiser said:


> http://www.catclamp.com/


Like this


----------



## o2ram4dr (Dec 20, 2010)

large deisel cats sell for 500-700 average if they are the large ones go with the cat clamp or it probably wont be the last one they get from u


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I got the truck out of the shop last week with a price tag of $7800. If they want these that bad they will get them too. Next go around will be deletes and a tuner.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

holy **** man thats a long block engine replacement usually not a bill for converters


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I did my dpf, cat and vox delete on my truck. I bought the programmer and delete pipe for $725 shipped to my door. I then sold the old parts for $500 bucks. I gained 3mpg in the process and a **** load of power. Do yourself a favor and don't put the stuff back on. Call Rollin Smoke diesel and order your dpf delete. http://www.rollinsmokediesel.com/ You will thank me for this info.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

$3995 for the large cat, $2695 for the small cat, $400 something labor, plus tax and a few other wires. I went back stock but next time I will go with the deletes. I just can't see voiding my warranty at 3000 miles.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

My dilemna too... Don't want to void the warranty (I have 23k miles), otherwise I would DPF & EGR delete!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

That sucks, I knew a guy who worked at a shop, that did a lot of exhaust systems. He was taking the old trashed cats home and selling them to a refiner, making 70k a year on em, till this shop caught on.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I just turned 100k and now deleted, piped and tuned. I love it. Totally different truck and I have a whole new respect for the 6.4. 

Sorry you robbed. They took the cat off my wifes expedition and it was $1100


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

NitroNX898 said:


> $3995 for the large cat, $2695 for the small cat, $400 something labor, plus tax and a few other wires. I went back stock but next time I will go with the deletes. I just can't see voiding my warranty at 3000 miles.


Take all the stock stuff and keep it in your garage. If you need to get warranty work done you can always take it back to stock. Just my .02.

Had my exhaust stuff off my truck for 50,000 and haven't had one problem and the truck is running like a dream. Get 20 mpg with a lift and bigger tires and rims.


----------



## vinniepop (Sep 20, 2009)

I hear it has platnium in it thats what they are after


----------

